# /etc/portage/package.* als Verzeichnis

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie legt man die package.* Einträge als Verzeichnis an?

Das braucht man für crossdev..

----------

## Josef.95

Die benötigten Verzeichnisse kann man sich schlicht und einfach mit mkdir anlegen.

Schau dazu auch im  *man portage wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/
> 
>               Files in this directory including make.conf, repos.conf, and any file with a name that begins with "package." can be more than just a flat file.  If it is  a  directory,  then
> 
>               all the files in that directory will be sorted in ascending alphabetical order by file name and summed together as if it were a single file.
> ...

 

----------

## Tinitus

Aber wie bekomme ich dann die Flags eingetragen?

Und wie bekomme ich am Einfachsten die z.B. package.use Datei ins Verzeichnisformat?

----------

## Josef.95

Heh, du denkst viel zu kompliziert  :Smile: 

Ein Beispiel: 

```
# cd /etc/portage/

mv package.use old-original-use

mkdir package.use

mv old-original-use package.use/

# tree /etc/portage/package.use/

/etc/portage/package.use/

└── old-original-use

0 directories, 1 file
```

In das /etc/portage/package.use/ Verzeichnis kannst du dann Dateien rein tun, so wie du sie benötigst. Die Dateinamen sind frei wählbar. Die Syntax in den Dateien bleibt die gleiche wie in einer package.use Datei.

----------

## xtrace

HeyHeyHo,

wieso möchtest du das ganze denn als Verzeichnisstruktur verwalten  :Question: 

Wird es dadurch nicht eher unübersichtlicher  :Question: 

Wenn du z.B. ein Paket hast, welches ein USE Flag gesetzt hat aber zugleich für mehrere andere Paket benötigt wird.

 :Arrow:   Wie willst du sowas dann finden  :Question:   :Confused: 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur einen Denkfehler.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

cu,

xtrace

----------

## Tinitus

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> HeyHeyHo,
> 
> wieso möchtest du das ganze denn als Verzeichnisstruktur verwalten 
> 
> Wird es dadurch nicht eher unübersichtlicher 
> ...

 

siehe Post 1 crossdev verlangt das so...

----------

## Josef.95

Und woran scheitert es nun noch?

----------

## toralf

Verzeichnisse sind cool, so kann man z.B. ganze Applikationsgruppen gut zusammenfassen und gegebenenfalls ein Upgrade z.B. nur für lxqt machen oder auch wieder rückgängig :

```
$ wc -l /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/*

  38 /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/lxqt-0.9.0

  18 /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/qt-4.8.6

  61 /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/z_misc

$ sudo su -c 'wc -l /root/*kde* /root/lxqt*'

  31 /root/kde-4.11.x

   2 /root/kde-4.13.x

 101 /root/kde-4.14.x

  22 /root/lxqt-0.7.0

```

----------

